# Round over on thin curved pieces



## Ken Massingale (Sep 11, 2004)

Got a little problem.
I'm making bandsaw boxes and the drawers all have curve outlines, some are cresent shaped.
I'd like to use a table mounted piloted round over bit to save some sanding on the edges of the drawers. The problem is that the backs, and fronts also on some boxes, are 1/4" thick. When I set the bit height for the round over I want, the bearing is above the material. I'd like to isolate the bearing but the concave sides of the drawers prevent this.  I'm sure I'm missing something obvious.  
Thanks for any advise.
Ken


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Maybe you could make a template to thicken it up and use that for a bearing guide just a suggestion and it might work. Or double the pieces up with 2 sided tape and run them through.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

What bit radius? Can we change this to a smaller one or can we lower the round over router bit until the bearing works. We are just rounding the pieces over, right?.

Another way is to use the chamfer bit and lower the bit as needed.

Just a few thoughts,


----------



## Ken Massingale (Sep 11, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> What bit radius? Can we change this to a smaller one or can we lower the round over router bit until the bearing works. We are just rounding the pieces over, right?.
> 
> Another way is to use the chamfer bit and lower the bit as needed.
> 
> Just a few thoughts,


Thanks for the advise. Due to the nature of these, they really need to be rounded after the drawer is glued together. I'm trying to use a 1/4" bit and do have it set low. I'm just after a slight rounding to break the edges of the drawer sides, top and bottom.

Here is an image of a completed box, maybe this will help explain:








The front is 1/2" thick so it's not a problem, but the back is 1/4". Maybe, thinking about it, I should just make the back a little thicker and give up a little of the drawer cavity. The drawer is cut from a solid block, the front and back are sliced off, the drawer cavity is cut out, then the back and front are glued back on.
Thanks again,
ken

BTW, BobandRick, thanks so much for helping me and others with your show.


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Great looking work there Ken: Maybe I can make a suggestion to the admins. about potentially have a competition involving (non-pro) woodsman that can show off their finished projects and have them viewed and judged.Just a thought!
Dave.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Great project Ken!


----------



## jdoolitt (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful Job Ken.


----------



## JohnH (Sep 13, 2004)

Ken,I used a dremel tool with a small barrel sander to round over the edges on this box.It seemed to work pretty good


----------



## Ken Massingale (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the advise and nice comments. I may try the Dremel option as John suggested..
ken


----------

